
Dear Mark Zuckerberg: Facebook Is an Engine of Anti-Muslim Hate. Don’t You Care? - smacktoward
https://theintercept.com/2019/12/07/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-muslims-islamophobia/
======
planetzero
It's also an engine of hate toward Christians, Donald Trump, an Republicans.
Why should Muslims get special treatment?

~~~
Porthos9K
Muslims in the US are a small, often despised, and occasionally persecuted
minority. However, a majority of people in the US still identify as Christian,
the US military is positively _infested_ with Christian dominionists, and in
most of the US you haven't got a prayer of getting elected to public office if
you don't at least pay lip service to Christianity.

~~~
planetzero
"Muslims in the US are a small, often despised, and occasionally persecuted
minority"

I still don't see your point. If your point is that someone in a majority
can't be persecuted for their beliefs, you are wrong.

"most of the US you haven't got a prayer of getting elected to public office
if you don't at least pay lip service to Christianity"

Really? Rashida Tlaib is just short of calling for the extermination of non-
muslims and is in public office. There are also plenty of other muslims in
government positions all around the US.

I also find it odd that you say this. If I was in government in a country that
was predominately Muslim and didn't pay 'lip service' as you say TO Islam, I
wouldn't last long.

Shouldn't government officials mostly represent the beliefs and wants of their
constituents?

"infested"

The word you chose to use here isn't lost on me. IT shows your bias, which
means I can't really take much of what you say seriously.

~~~
Porthos9K
Deal the beam in your eye before concerning yourself with the mote in mine.
You were the one whining about how Christians, Republicans, and Trump are also
subject to hate.

But if you want to talk bias, let me put my cards on the table. I'm an atheist
and an anarchist. I find Christianity and Islam equally loathsome, and since I
live in the US I find Christians the greater threat simply because there are
more of them and because statistics show that most domestic terrorism is
perpetrated by white Christians who buy into far-right ideology.

I have no obligation to take what you say seriously, since you've made it
plain that your sympathies lie with white supremacists, dominionists, and
fascists.

~~~
planetzero
"most domestic terrorism is perpetrated by white Christians who buy into far-
right ideology"

This isn't true and has been debunked multiple times. A person that happens to
be Christian and commits an act of terrorism is completely different than one
that commits an act of terrorism in the name of Islam.

If you want to look at mass shootings, there are more gang-related mass
shootings of 3 or more people than any other kind. This is conveniently left
out to create a nice narrative that you describe.

Even if you left the above out, there are still very few white/Christian
right-leaning acts of Domestic Terrorism. Much less per/capita, number of
people killed, and overall totals than other groups.

If you pay attention to the press, if it is a white person that did the
shooting, they are immediately demonized as a right-leaning white-nationalist
before anybody knows the true facts.

This latest case of the navy base shooting? They need to investigate, even
through there is plenty of evidence already of the contrary.

"sympathies lie with white supremacists, dominionists, and fascists"

Yeah, well, I deal in reality, not fantasy. White supremacists are a joke and
few and far between.

I honestly have never met anyone in person like this. However, I've met plenty
of hard-left antifa Fascists. Especially on college campuses that have no
problem with violence.

